# Looking for Linda and Colin Bell



## Salty Midget (Jun 27, 2010)

Colin sailed as a 2nd or 3 rd Engineer with Buries Markes Limited in the 80s. Linda always sailed with him. They lived W. Yorkshire, then moved to Whitby, but I did not hear anything from them from the 80s - would love to know what happened to them.


----------

